# Miracle Gro Organic Choice



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I am setting up a new tank, and my normal substrate, cheap top soil, is frozen solid. So I decided to try Miracle Gro Organic Choice soil because several people here have spoken well of it.

I went to the local Home Depot and purchased a bag of Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix. That was the closest that I could come. Is this the same thing?

The potting mix is all organic which. I guess, is good, but it contains such material as "pasteurized poultry litter" and an "organic wetting agent." It is 0.10-0.05-0.05. Some of the nitrogen is in on the form of ammonia.

If it isn't the same, do you think it is safe to use?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

It isn't the same. I should have done some research before I posted the question. 

But Miracle-Gro Organic Choice Garden Soil is quite similar. It has twice the potassium but otherwise it is made from the same materials, including composted poultry litter.

I guess the potting mix is safe to use.

Bill


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I've used both the MGOC 'Potting Mix' and 'Garden Soil' for my tanks. Both gave great results.

Believe me, a little extra potassium won't hurt a thing.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

OK, thanks!

Bill


----------



## GreenGrass (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 12" by 24" 20 G tank...and I got 2 bags of 8 quarts each of Miracle grow Organic potting Mix.

According to El Natural method...I only need about 1 gallon per sq. foot. so 1 bag
will suffice ?


----------

